# Physician coding compliance accuracy rates



## AuditU (Dec 7, 2016)

Good afternoon!
Does anyone have a template and/or report example that they are willing to share that shows physician coding compliance weighted averages for E/M audits?

Thanks


----------



## kroemer4 (Mar 17, 2017)

*Coding Compliance Accuracy*

Could you provide a bit more information pertaining to your need? We seek 90% accuracy for our physicians' overall compliance with E/Ms supported by documentation. When they are not at 90%, they are subject to further audits until they reach 90%. In my experience, the weighted average is used operationally in regard to coding weights & benchmarks.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Mar 20, 2017)

In my experience physicians pay attention to treating the patients and don't think of the three components, or how to tally them up. So error rates > 50% are common and even 90% error rates. When I ask physicians why they chose a specific code, they never refer to the key components.


----------



## JuarezD (Apr 25, 2017)

*Template/example of report*

Hello,

I would also love an example or template of a report.  I recently started a job as a coder but I am also required to audit our physicians, but I have know idea where to begin or how to write a report on my audits so that I can present to our physicians for suggestions and education on how to choose the best cpt or ICD10 code.  The previous auditor apparently didn't do much & left nothing to go of of.  You can email it to s5952717@gmail.com

Thank you
Denise J.


----------

